# Aggressive blue pits??



## americanbulldog (Jul 7, 2011)

I play a game called chicken smoothie, and I was reading comments on a thread that had questions about min pins. There was one question that said "does the colour of the pup matter?" I answered no, but one guy/girl said " Colorwise I'm not sure but pit bulls even though they are good dogs tend to be more aggressive when they are blue" and I beg to differ. My daddy grew up with many pits and a majority of them were blue he said they were they sweetest dogs you could ever meet, except for one who had pups and went crazy ( she had to be put down D: ). My cousins in ferndale WA have a blue pitty and she is pretty much scared of her own shadow, and she has never bitten or aggressively growled at someone. But dispute the many great blues is it really true that blues are more aggressive. Please help me


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Not at all


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

americanbulldog said:


> I play a game called chicken smoothie, and I was reading comments on a thread that had questions about min pins. There was one question that said "does the colour of the pup matter?" I answered no, but one guy/girl said " Colorwise I'm not sure but pit bulls even though they are good dogs tend to be more aggressive when they are blue" and I beg to differ. My daddy grew up with many pits and a majority of them were blue he said they were they sweetest dogs you could ever meet, except for one who had pups and went crazy ( she had to be put down D: ). My cousins in ferndale WA have a blue pitty and she is pretty much scared of her own shadow, and she has never bitten or aggressively growled at someone. But dispute the many great blues is it really true that blues are more aggressive. Please help me


blue is just a color, back yard breeders try to call it rare and breed the  outta it so they end up being poorly bred. some bybs breed them to be "mean" a human agressive dog would never be bred by a REAL breeder and would be either pts or neutered but most likely pts. its could happen to reds to if they were the latest craze. its just people breeding bad dogs to bad dogs giving every one a bad name imo


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue has nothing to do with a dog other than it is blue. It does not affect drive, or brains, or temperament, or anything other than what the dog looks like. 

Blue dog can be know to have health issues ( mainly fur) but this is from bad breeding for the color not due to the color itself.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just watch out for the green dogs.  haha Nah everyone else pretty much covered it!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Just watch out for the green dogs.  haha Nah everyone else pretty much covered it!


no no its the purple with black dots ones you gotta watch out for i heard they roll in packs


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This might not always be the case,but with a lot of blue pits,they were BYB for the color and not the temperament of the dog.
We have a Blue who is scared and will snap at people,but it's not cause of his color,it's cause of the way he was treated at his previous house.
I have met some very sweet blue colored pits.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> no no its the purple with black dots ones you gotta watch out for i heard they roll in packs


No you're wrong,it's the rainbow ones you have to watch out for. They have laser eyes and lock jaw.
But they can't help it,it;s cause their brains swell.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> No you're wrong,it's the rainbow ones you have to watch out for. They have laser eyes and lock jaw.
> But they can't help it,it;s cause their brains swell.


thats right its them dang raindow dogs, i heard they make great guard dogs :hammer:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> No you're wrong,it's the rainbow ones you have to watch out for. They have laser eyes and lock jaw.
> But they can't help it,it;s cause their brains swell.


i needs me one of them!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

We were selling the pups a few months ago. But they are gone now. They go for like 5k each.

They're very rare and hard to come by.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> They're very rare and hard to come by.


Omg you newbies know nothing. You keep a rainbow daughter and inbreed that to your rainbow male DUH.......Whole rainbow litter:rofl:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been breeding these dogs for 200 years. I think I know what I am breeding.
Don't listen to Holly,she knows nothing about these dogs! NOTHING I TELL YOU!*shakes fist*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> I have been breeding these dogs for 200 years. I think I know what I am breeding.
> Don't listen to Holly,she knows nothing about these dogs! NOTHING I TELL YOU!*shakes fist*


*shakes both fist* I know everything! EVERYTHING I tell you! Especially when it come to rare dogs. I and Only I own the kennel that produces RARE Dark Fawns

I will grace you all with a glimpse of the RARE Dark fawn ( not to be mistaken with blue in any way )









OP sorry to hijack your post, hope you don't take it personally we are just a fun bunch and enjoy our rowdy ways 

PS It is also rare that I and I alone produce the "standing ear" that is a Kruger trait muhahahaha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: LMAO


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah well, I have the only Brindle female with no white,and bat ears. SO THERE! Did I mention she can fly! Yeah that's right,I'd like to see yours do that!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

OMG RARE DARK FAWN? i absolutely must have one :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well my Dark Fawn only does Taxes, but I have a brindle that flys!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahaha She does look like she's flying! I wish Bruno could do my taxes. He just pees himself.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> He just pees himself.


Free water for plants! Its the circle of life


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. I think that would kill the plants.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you hear alot of myths based around blue dogs , blue dogs have bad skin issues, blue dogs are more aggressive, blah blah. truth is blue dogs are being overbred and bred just for color rather then temperment and structure. backyard breeders dont take anything into consideration other then the color as lets be honest alot of new people in this breed want blue or rednose lol { I know in my litter blues went 1st} so if breeders arent looking at the issues that are important they can be breeding dogs who shouldnt even be alive dogs with horrible temperment and genetics thus causeing the bad skin issues , and aggressive nature { it would be seen in any dog bred this way , just happens blue is popular so alot of these not so good traits may be popping up in blue dogs } If you can understand that , so its not "blue" dogs in particular that are aggressive its badly bred unstable dogs that are being used to breed producing dogs who carry the traits of the parents. if brindle was the popular color of choice then you would be seeing these same issues being said of brindles. I have 2 blue nose colored dogs and they are 2 of the sweetest dogs around.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> if brindle was the popular color of choice then you would be seeing these same issues being said of brindles.


 lol i said the same thing but with red dogs not brindles XD but it only adds to validation


----------



## americanbulldog (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys I knew it couldn't be right but I had to check. 
I really need one of those rainbow dogs tell me when you have more
:goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I breed every heat. Yes I love my dogs that much.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> I breed every heat. Yes I love my dogs that much.


just like any good breeder would.


----------



## americanbulldog (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep that's the right thing to do


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

omg, I just died laughing. 
I had a pretty rough day yesterday, and you guys just gave me that laugh I so badly needed  
But seriously-- I need one of those rainbow pits. Can you guarantee that they will make good guard dogs, and that they will be able to do multiple things at the same time? :roll:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> omg, I just died laughing.
> I had a pretty rough day yesterday, and you guys just gave me that laugh I so badly needed
> But seriously-- I need one of those rainbow pits. Can you guarantee that they will make good guard dogs, and that they will be able to do multiple things at the same time? :roll:


yah you can train em to drop a duece and do a cross word at the same time.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> yah you can train em to drop a duece and do a cross word at the same time.


Excellent-- sign me up for the next litter!


----------



## Rainwolfeh (Jul 10, 2011)

Normally, yes. Color doesn't matter. I'm not saying pitbulls in general are bad dogs, they aren't. They're great dogs. BUT some blue pitbulls DO have aggression problems due to bad breeding because they're only focused on breeding color, not temperment. The fact that they're blue doesn't cause problems, it's the breeding. In other words, they'll disregard the temperment, they'll breed anyway since they're only looking for the color. Not all blue pits are like that, and not all breeders (mainly just backyard breeders) are bad. o3o


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Color is only fur deep... poor breeding behind a dog can produce all sorts of issues. Also, sometimes even in the best breeding things unexpected can pop up that are undesirable. Genetics can be a tricky thing and is not an exact science at this point since there are so many unknowns.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Color is only fur deep... poor breeding behind a dog can produce all sorts of issues. Also, sometimes even in the best breeding things unexpected can pop up that are undesirable. Genetics can be a tricky thing and is not an exact science at this point since there are so many unknowns.


Totally agree. If breeders just go for the color then overlook whats underneath the in terms of the overall quality of genetics beneath that color i feel any type of dog could be produced. Could have a litter of dogs totally on different ends of the spectrum


----------



## Rainwolfeh (Jul 10, 2011)

I know, and agree on the whole breeding only for color thing. Fur color itself isn't the problem, it's just the fact that some people really want blue dogs, (kind of like the whole labradoodle thing, people wanted them so BYBs just bred, disregarding health and temperment) so they just breed for te blue color. Blue's a recessive trait, so many of the dogs are interbred for color, so they disregard health and temperment for their color. :c Could happen with any color or even breed of dog- but its more common in pitbulls for the blue dogs (not all, just some) depending on the breeding to be more aggressive.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Rainwolfeh said:


> but its more common in pitbulls for the blue dogs (not all, just some) depending on the breeding to be more aggressive.


define what you mean by aggressive

also have to take into account the animals owner do they know how to handle their dog? how do they correct it, how do they treat it, ect. i believe this is also important, you can take a poorly bred dog and in the right hands you can train it to be well behaved.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes what a person does or does not do with a dog makes a big difference for temperament. Dog can be born with bad temperaments, but often it is caused by environment. 

Everyone here is completely right on the fact that it is due to the breeding process for each dog rather than the color itself that is making a difference.


----------



## Rainwolfeh (Jul 10, 2011)

I mean aggressive by aggressive. XD Not fear aggressive, but aggressive by nature. Even though most of the time it's how they're treated that causes agression due to fear, some dogs are aggressive with a very strong guarding instinct due to breeding. :c

Found a quote that'll explain what I mean better, I think. XD

"Because Blue Pit Bulls appeared as a result of interbreeding, this can also add some aggressiveness to their behavior. Do not worry not all Pit Bulls act the same, but there are several facts that can influence a dog transforming from a non-violent and sociable dog into a ferocious animal. This aggression is transmitted genetically because for centuries Pit Bulls were forced to demonstrate they power and killer instincts (hunting, dragging bulls, cage fighting etc.). Still most of these of dogs have shown a lot of intelligence and boldness. Pit Bulls can show a lot of affection and care to their owner if treated right."

I'm not saying all pitbulls are bad, and I'm not saying ALL blue pits are like that. Most of the time they're great dogs. :3


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rainwolfeh said:


> "Because Blue Pit Bulls appeared as a result of interbreeding, this can also add some aggressiveness to their behavior. Do not worry not all Pit Bulls act the same, but there are several facts that can influence a dog transforming from a non-violent and sociable dog into a ferocious animal. T*his aggression is transmitted genetically because for centuries Pit Bulls were forced to demonstrate they power and killer instincts (hunting, dragging bulls, cage fighting etc.).* Still most of these of dogs have shown a lot of intelligence and boldness. Pit Bulls can show a lot of affection and care to their owner if treated right."


I hate things like this. This right here is from some one who HAS no idea what they are talking about.

Dog aggression and animals aggression are in no way related to Human Aggression and HA does not come from the dogs natural TERRIER instincts toward animals.

Inbreeding can be done without issues. Breeding dogs of lacking temperaments causes temperament issues. Inbreeding really has to be taken many generations before it is going to cause issues unless you are inbreeding unstable dogs dog to begin with.

Blue dogs are not inbred to the manner of which people speak and Fur issues and some health issues are related to the breeding practices of blues, but blues are in now way known to be anymore aggressive than any other color.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i dont want to go into it but blue dogs are not more animal or dog agressive than any other color. cage fighting? please find a better source for you information.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well don't forget about my rare Coby pitt. I don't have paper's but I know she is a Coby because some guy on the street told me that real Coby's have spots on their skin and they are the only bloodlines that have that. She can also do weight pull and agility at the SAME TIME!


----------



## Rainwolfeh (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay, sorry. owo I missed that part, was just scanning through. Info was from bluepitbulls.org.

"A blue pitbull is a pit bull interbred with another species of pit bull. The color blue of these pit bulls is thus a recessive trait and is merely a dilution of black that is reflected as blue to the human eye. Blue pit bulls are the most demanded type of pitbulls due to this color. It is speculated that the excess in aggressiveness in some blue pit bulls is due to breeding these dogs for many generations among each other which decreases their gene pool and can cause anomalies and problems. Not all blue pit bulls are born hazardous and killers. And they are animal aggressive rather then human aggressive by nature. Most of these pitbulls are very intelligent, insistent, and bold. Ignorance and Bad owners make these dogs somehow dangerous. When buying a blue pit bull it is important to know the history of the breeder. The blue pitbulls need a continuous exercise and training. Affection, love, and proper care are essential with this especially athletic breed." source: http://m.articlesbase.com/pets-articles/blue-pit-bull-298008.html

"One reason is that blue dogs are am staffs, and am staffs have since 1936 been bred to be more of a "pet" dog, with things like "being protective" seen as a positive. Whereas many "game" type dogs are shy as hell, or just soft as hell. Back in the mid 80's I had already figured out that when people approached me about getting a dog for schutzhund, and thinking they needed a "performance bred" dog (game) I would tell them their chances were MUCH higher going with an Am Staff, like Marilyn Brubakers dogs, which were far more human aggressive than the pit bulls I was seeing then. Not that the dogs were "mean", they just reacted with much more defense than the game bred dogs. The gamies tend to work out of prey (given a chance) rather than defense. Around here (the only area I can speak of with authority) you see growly blue dogs. Also big problems with cataracts. These animals are truly victims of fad breeding." source: One reason is that blue dogs are am staffs, and am staffs have since 1936 been bred to be more of a "pet" dog, with things like "being protective" seen as a positive. Whereas many "game" type dogs are shy as hell, or just soft as hell. Back in the mid 80's I had already figured out that when people approached me about getting a dog for schutzhund, and thinking they needed a "performance bred" dog (game) I would tell them their chances were MUCH higher going with an Am Staff, like Marilyn Brubakers dogs, which were far more human aggressive than the pit bulls I was seeing then. Not that the dogs were "mean", they just reacted with much more defense than the game bred dogs. The gamies tend to work out of prey (given a chance) rather than defense. Around here (the only area I can speak of with authority) you see growly blue dogs. Also big problems with cataracts. These animals are truly victims of fad breeding.

"http://www.pbrc.net/misc/basic_dog_care.pdf"

"Bottom line. Breeders who "specialize" in blue pitbulls, in order to ensure the iproduction of blue pups, must necessarily limit themselves to a relatively small gene pool. It's not uncommon for breeders to use dogs from the same families over and over in repeated breedings to bring the recessive traits to the fore. This practice, when overdone, is associated with both health and behavioral problems." shttp://www.the-proper-pitbull.com/blue-pitbulls.htmlource:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

a pit bull bred with another species of pit bull? LMAO so are there pit bull cats now?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rainwolf I am not going to fault you for being uneducated and having bad sources of information. Please stick around this is a good reputable source for learning.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

There is only one pit bull. The APBT. It's a breed not a species.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rainwolfeh said:


> Okay, sorry. owo I missed that part, was just scanning through. Info was from bluepitbulls.org.
> 
> "A blue pitbull is a pit bull interbred with another species of pit bull. The color blue of these pit bulls is thus a recessive trait and is merely a dilution of black that is reflected as blue to the human eye. Blue pit bulls are the most demanded type of pitbulls due to this color. It is speculated that the excess in aggressiveness in some blue pit bulls is due to breeding these dogs for many generations among each other which decreases their gene pool and can cause anomalies and problems. Not all blue pit bulls are born hazardous and killers. And they are animal aggressive rather then human aggressive by nature. Most of these pitbulls are very intelligent, insistent, and bold. Ignorance and Bad owners make these dogs somehow dangerous. When buying a blue pit bull it is important to know the history of the breeder. The blue pitbulls need a continuous exercise and training. Affection, love, and proper care are essential with this especially athletic breed." source: Blue Pit Bull
> 
> ...


That site is a joke! I would not use anything of reference from a site like that. Things like this just flood misinformation to people who are trying to learn.


----------



## Rainwolfeh (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay, sorry ;3;. What do you guys consider reputable sites? Seems like every one I found nobody thinks is reputable.
--
>> Uneducated? I'll be the first to admit that I'm not an APBT expert, but I'm not entirely uneducated. ;3;
'Pit Bull' referring to the breeds associated with the general term 'Pit Bull', not just APBTs. Am. Staffs, Am. Bulldogs etc. 

Mainly I came here in the first place because the OP said coloring doesn't have anything to do with behaviour, copied only part of my post from the original forum, didn't include my explanationand told me to come here if I disagreed. Sorry. Cruddy mood.

Thanks though.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

To learn about APBT is not as easy as just finding a site that has proper information. It takes time of sorting through information and talking to knowledgeable people. There are many site that provide good information, but not everything on any site that I know of is perfectly accurate. You have to take the time to sort through the BS and learn whats real and whats not. By being on a site like this and having so many people with varied opinions you will see what is true and what is still debatable. I have been studying these dogs for 12 years and am still learning and by no means an expert.

These site have good information but again they are not perfect.
Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT

Also with understanding a breed learning about Genetics and dog behavior itself help you understand the breed.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I heard yesterday that They got the blue color by breeding with Staffies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> I heard yesterday that They got the blue color by breeding with Staffies


Yeah thats went around, but no the blue coloring is a black dilute. Anything that comes in black can come in blue. Staffs came from APBT stock ONLY (some debate this) the blue came with the APBT's they were created from.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

american bulldog is classified as a pitbull style dog? did i miss a memo?


you can use pitbull as a broad term but when you do so your crossing different breeding goals, but pitbull should only refer to apbts not any "pitbull style" dog. i feel that "pitbull style dogs" is a descriminative(if thats a word) term.

"american bullies are bred to be companion/show dogs they still can have a level of d.a. but are far from pit just like am staffs

american pitbull terriers are bred for gameness, the ability give his/her all under any conditions and never quit first and looks not really being much of a concern.

american staffordshire terriers are bred as show dogs, they originally were the same thing as the american pitbull terrier just given a new name to so people would be more receptive to the dogs. over the years the goals of the breeds changed while apbt where breed for gameness the am staff was bred for mostly show quality.

while the am staff and bully branched of of the same breed they are different now as breeding goals changed."


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pitbull is the generic term for dog of said "type" which can describe over 30 breeds commonly miscategorized and generically labeled.

*Pit Bull *is how the name is written for a dog of the actual American Pit Bull Terrier breed.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah thats went around, but no the blue coloring is a black dilute. Anything that comes in black can come in blue. Staffs came from APBT stock ONLY (some debate this) the blue came with the APBT's they were created from.


idk if this is anywhere near right but i read that the apbt was bred from the english white terrier and the original english bulldog(this is factual i think), so then i started reading on the english terrier and english white terriers where a cross between fox terriers and white italian grey hounds(this is the iffy part), grey hounds of course carrying the blue gene. grey hounds carry the thin muscular bone structure, and have the same coloring as most apbts


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

IMO blue comes from staffs in the odd 1 in a million chance there will be a mutation in the gene to cause a dialution in the coat. But no as common as how many blues there are out there now, its not all from a mutation in the gene from the APBT, the crazy amount of numbers that are 'blue apbts have definatly had some help from the amstaff. But im not going to start that debate


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> idk if this is anywhere near right but i read that the apbt was bred from the english white terrier and the original english bulldog(this is factual i think), so then i started reading on the english terrier and english white terriers where a cross between fox terriers and white italian grey hounds(this is the iffy part), grey hounds of course carrying the blue gene. grey hounds carry the thin muscular bone structure, and have the same coloring as most apbts


Many breeds were involved in the APBT. After bull baiting was banned and dog fighting began breeds were crossed to make the ultimate box dog and then those dogs bred until you have the APBT breed. You will find many different sayings as to what breeds were used, but I honestly dog think anyone knows for sure as at that time no one was recording that kind of thing. So IMO its all speculation.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Many breeds were involved in the APBT. After bull baiting was banned and dog fighting began breeds were crossed to make the ultimate box dog and then those dogs bred until you have the APBT breed. You will find many different sayings as to what breeds were used, but I honestly dog think anyone knows for sure as at that time no one was recording that kind of thing. So IMO its all speculation.


some one could have but i think it'd be a proprietary information kinda thing secret recipe status


----------



## americanbulldog (Jul 7, 2011)

@stonerreakinhavok. Wait im confused what you mean by "AmericanBulldog is classified as a pitbull style breed? Did i miss a memo??" do you mean the breed


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

americanbulldog said:


> It also says that it should only be used when talking about American Staffordshires and APBTs, But can be reffering to all pit\bully type breeds


am staffs and apbts came from the same stock just went a different route. imo i would not call an american bulldog a pitbull style dog, bulldogs are good for guarding pit bulls are not. now american bullys (not to be confused with american bulldogs) we're bred from apbts and am staffs (i think theres more but thats for a different thread). IMO calling any animal a pitbull style dog is just a form of political incorrectness used by local goverments that feed into public media hysteria and arent smart enough to actually do research.

like american_pit13 said



> Pitbull is the generic term for dog of said "type" which can describe over 30 breeds commonly *miscategorized* and generically labeled.
> 
> Pit Bull is how the name is written for a dog of the actual American Pit Bull Terrier breed.


also sorry for not spacing not much of a grammar person


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing,she acted like she knew the breed very well,until I read that.

Her name is like Diana? Daina Jessop? I dunno how to spell it XD met her at the pit bull booth yesterday.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is a nut case and while she provides a lot of good information she provides some wacked information as well.


----------



## americanbulldog (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm still confused how did the whole thing about American bulldogs came up

Who's the nut case


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

americanbulldog said:


> I'm still confused how did the whole thing about American bulldogs came up
> 
> Who's the nut case


Nobody was talking bad about Am bulldogs, mate. There was just some discussion about whether or not they were "pitbull type" dogs. Personally, I think they are since they are a breed that can be confused with APBTs by the general public.

The nutcase in question was Dianne Jessup. And yes to echo what AP13 said, she does give some good information but a fair portion of what she says is off base.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

some one did mention american bulldogs

Rainwolfeh page 4



> Okay, sorry ;3;. What do you guys consider reputable sites? Seems like every one I found nobody thinks is reputable.
> --
> >> Uneducated? I'll be the first to admit that I'm not an APBT expert, but I'm not entirely uneducated. ;3;
> 'Pit Bull' referring to the breeds associated with the general term 'Pit Bull', not just APBTs. Am. Staffs, *Am. Bulldogs* etc.
> ...


i just said imo american bulldogs arent "pitbull style" dogs. and that i think she got confused with american bullies thats all there was reallly to it


----------



## americanbulldog (Jul 7, 2011)

@Aus_staffy: I never said that anyone was talking bad about ABs I was just curious as to how that came about :3 I personally do not think they are PitBull type dogs, but they are mastiff-type dogs and bully-type dogs. Because of their looks they are often mistaken as a PitBull-type breed.

@stonerreakinhavok: oh thanks for clearing it up and I agree they are not PitBull style dogs


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> a pit bull bred with another species of pit bull? LMAO so are there pit bull cats now?


lol as if cats we're bad enough as they are now they're gonna have cats with game they're keep tearing your leg up even after you doust them with water.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just food for thought... Could it be the blue gene, black dilution came from the mastiff in the background of the bulldogs that eventually contributed to the bull and terrier dogs that later became APBTs?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i woulda said that it came through in the original crosses for bullbaiting dogs of italian grey hound(carries the blue gene) x fox terrier creating the enlish white terrier and the original english bull dog(being a molosser could have carried a blue gene) then what ever else is mixed in to make what we now know as american pit bull terriers.


----------



## americanbulldog (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree.:roll:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I think the general public would classify American Bulldogs as pit bull type dogs and in fact many places that ban pit bull type dogs do include American Bulldogs on their list of vicious pit bull type dogs... 
Now since we are all dog people and I personally have owned and bred both of these I personally would agree that American Bulldogs are more closely related to a Mastiff and should be classified as such.... BUT I dont control the general public... BTW if I did that would not be the first thing I change lol

Back to original subject... I have bred in the past and owned several APBTs of every color and cannot say that I have ever seen a difference in personality due to color... APBTs have personalities like no other and every one is different... Currently I have two blues... One is 100% APBT and the other we are not so sure as she was rescued but I do believe she is half APBT and half American Bully... My female is DA all day but that is not due to her color it is due to her breed... My male would let someone rob my house if and only if we werent home but if we were home he would not let someone in not to protect the house but to protect us... He doesnt have an aggressive bone in his body in fact the two times my female has gone for him and I was able to catch it and separate them was all due to him not engaging back at her... Blue is just a color that has been overbred and poorly at that which produces unstable dogs... So yes some blues may be more aggressive than others but not because of their color strictly due to poor breedings and unstable temperments.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She seems to love the breed. She was a lot nicer then the rescue I talked to.
There was a beutiful pitty there(only 3 legs poor guy) and when I asked about him,the first thing this lady told me,was that the dog eats cats and small dogs.(he has prey drive)
I was like...Whut can't you just say he has a high prey drive,or doesn't do well with smaller animals(he was sleeping in a cage with 2 other dogs )? Are you even TRYING to get him adopted. After I fumed at her. The family behind me(with small children might I add) adopted him. :3


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> There was a beutiful pitty there(only 3 legs poor guy) and when I asked about him,the first thing this lady told me,was that the dog eats cats and small dogs.(he has prey drive)
> I was like...Whut can't you just say he has a high prey drive,or doesn't do well with smaller animals(he was sleeping in a cage with 2 other dogs )? Are you even TRYING to get him adopted. After I fumed at her. The family behind me(with small children might I add) adopted him. :3


I hope that family knows what they're getting into. Prey drive is not something to laugh at, and can be very shocking if you aren't prepared/expecting it.

I'm actually glad she said that he would eat cats or small dogs--warns away those who would look down on the dog for having prey drive, and it doesn't dress up or hide his high prey drive behind flowery, generic words.


----------



## princessgigi (Jul 17, 2011)

:hug:


americanbulldog said:


> I play a game called chicken smoothie, and I was reading comments on a thread that had questions about min pins. There was one question that said "does the colour of the pup matter?" I answered no, but one guy/girl said " Colorwise I'm not sure but pit bulls even though they are good dogs tend to be more aggressive when they are blue" and I beg to differ. My daddy grew up with many pits and a majority of them were blue he said they were they sweetest dogs you could ever meet, except for one who had pups and went crazy ( she had to be put down D: ). My cousins in ferndale WA have a blue pitty and she is pretty much scared of her own shadow, and she has never bitten or aggressively growled at someone. But dispute the many great blues is it really true that blues are more aggressive. Please help me


I have a red nose and a blue nose...both girls..and the red one is a million times more aggressive then the blue. And I highly doubt it has anything to do with the color of the dog. My 'hippo' Asia is the sweetest dog ever, she's like the mayor when you take her outside, wants to say hello to everyone, but at 100 lbs, people will walk into traffic to not pass her, she's big, she's blue..and a huge mush. Gigi my red nose is more aggressive, she wants to sniiff everything, and seems to have an anxiety disorder. She's very protective, and seems to be shoot first ask questions later.. but we've never had incident. I am sure to be careful, and keep them away from people. I'd rather people not get close to them...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

GiGi welcome... Just FYI colors of noses mean nothing other than the color of the nose... I agree with you though aggressiveness has nothing to do with color but in any case with any color if I had a human aggressive dog I would PTS asap... Sounds like your Asia is a bully... Pics are good here we love them!!!!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

I want one those rainbow dogs for sure where is the waiting list??? lmao!!!


----------



## Obiwankenobi (Dec 14, 2013)

I am new to this site and have plenty of questions on dog aggression of my 6 month old blue APBT. Anyone still posting on this subject?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Post a new thread! This is a very old one, we'd be happy to answer your questions. Just post a new thread of your very own


----------

